# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Core >  بعد از این گرونی های بی سابقه ، الان حقوق متوسط برنامه نویسی چقدر هست ؟

## cjNet

سلام به همه دوستان ... با توجه به این گرونی های بی سابقه در یک سال اخیر میخواستم بدونم الان حقوق متوسط و منصفانه برای قرارداد بستن با تخصص ها زیر چقدر میتونه باشه :
*برنامه نویس Back-End   مسلط Asp.net core , Sql Server   و تکنولوژی های جانبی و آشنا با برنامه نویسی Front-End 
*
و اینکه آیا الان برنامه نویس asp.net Core  درآمد بیشتری نسبت به Asp.net Mvc داره یا اینکه تفاوتی نداره ؟ اگر بیشتره ، چقدر حدودا ؟

ممنون @

----------


## سعید کشاورز

سلام
همه چیز بستگی به نوع پروژه و قرار داد داره
یه چیزیو توی این مدتی که کار میکنم فهمیدم و اونم اینکه ممکنه یه پروژه ای که شما بزنی 10 میلیون همون پروژه رو با کیفیت پایین تر یه نفری بزنه 100 میلیون( دیدم که میگماااا :لبخند گشاده!: )
مورد بعدی اینکه مشتری اصلا نمیدونه mvc یا core چیه .. اون فقط نتیجه کار براش مهمه. حالا شما بیا کلی دیزاین پترن پیاده سازی کن. اون این حرفا حالیش نمیشه. یه مشکل دیگه هم که هست اینه برنامه نویسی به قیمت اجناس وابسته نیست.. مثلا نمیتونی بگی آهن شده کیلویی X تومن. 
ولی در کل سوالتون خیلی کلی بود . اما متاسفانه توی این بازار پر رقابت قیمت هارو اگه خیلی بالا ببرید ممکنه شکست بخورید. سعی کنید قیمت هارو نه بالا بگید نه پایین و یه حد وسط رو نگه دارید.

----------


## cjNet

ممنون ... منم منظورم حد متوسط اش بود که چقدره ... برای مصاحبه هر شرکتی که میرید میگن حقوق درخواستی تون رو بنویسید ... یه زمونی مثلا دو تومن سه تومن متوسط اش بود ... میخواستم از دوستان بپرسم که الان به نظرشون اون متوسط چقدره ؟

----------


## سعید کشاورز

شما اول اسم پروژه آوردین.. ولی اگه بحث استخدام باشه تا جایی که من دیدم به این صورته که شما اگه با بیزینس اون شرکت آشنا باشید و بتونید در چارچوب شرکت مورد نظر کد بزنید توی کمترین حالت 2.5 الی 3 رو باید بهتون بدن. این بدترین و کمترین حالت ممکنه
حالا ممکنه شما به عنوان یه برنامه نویس معمولی کار نکنید و بتونید ساختار ساختار کدهارو هم تغییر بدین و بهینه تر بکنید.
رنج حقوقی که من میدونم به این صورته
افرادی که فقط ui میزنن و از html css jquery bootstrap استفاده میکنن رنج حقوقشون از 1.5 تا 2.5 هست. کسایی که از انگولار و ریکت هم استفاده میکنن رنج حقوقش تا 5 هم میره
اما اگر برنامه نویس باشید از 2 شروع میشه رنج حقوقی و بسته به توانایی هایی که دارید بالا میره. افرادی رو میشناسم که توی کارشون بسیار قوی هستند و توی شرکت ها دارن تا 7_8 تومن میگیرن

----------


## cjNet

مرسی از نظرت سعید جان .....

----------


## Tekyegah

مرسی جناب کشاورز ...

----------


## r4hgozar

سلام.
بستگی به نوع و درآمد و میزان ساعت کاری شما داره.
تیم های حرفه ای که ساعت کاری مفیدشون زیاده معمولا حقوق های خوبی به برنامه نویس هاشون میدن. بین 3.5 تا 5.
اما تیم های کوچیک حقوق کمتری به کارمنداشون میدن. بین 1.3 تا 3.
موفق باشید

----------


## pnr20000

برنامه نویس اگه برنامه نویس باشه نباید واسه شرکتی کار کنه

----------


## pnr20000

ما همش دنبال کار میگردیم در حالی که باید خودمون واسه خودمون تولید کار کنیم. چرا یه برنامه نویس باید واسه کسی کار کنه ؟؟؟!!!!!!!! البته اگه برنامه نویس باشه

----------


## aaaaaaaaaaa

من دوستام یک سال نشستن یه برنامه نوشتن الان 10 ساله واسه  کل ایران دارن میفروشن

----------

